

Supermodels join drive for women to embrace coding - forloop
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/25/supermodels-join-drive-women-embrace-coding

======
bootload
_" Kloss joins Victoria’s Secret model Lyndsey Scott, who has also been vocal
about her love of coding. The 29-year old, who holds a dual degree in computer
science and theatre, continues to combine programming with her modelling
work,"_

going to see more of this, question: Are we going to see demand for different
tools?

